# New Technical Director



## supertechie1 (Jan 18, 2008)

I am a new student assistant TD in my University's scenery shop. I am in charge of most all of the building for the current show we are working on that goes up in just about 3 weeks. There has been a lot of building done already but now with the start of the new semester a few days ago and am responsible for supervising the remaining build (of course there is plenty of guidance from our TD and my mentor). As I work on finishing my undergraduate degree soon, continue to my master's degree, and head into the professional field i am prusuing the route of Technical Direction either in an educational atmosphere or professionally, I was wondering if anyone has any good tips or advice for me as a new TD for our current show and in my career in the business.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 18, 2008)

you are going to get a masters to be a TD? Really?

As far as advice, saftey is always your priority, before deadlines or anything else safety for your carps, the actors and the audiance should be your main priority.


----------

